# 2002 escalade speakers



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

Does any one know what size are the factory speakers in the doors and whats a good speaker to replace them with.There bose speakers.


----------



## 209criminal (Dec 1, 2007)

6 1/2


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16603673
> *Does any one know what size are the factory speakers in the doors and whats a good  speaker to replace them with.There bose speakers.
> *


Here you go man!!!!
2002 Cadillac Escalade?


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 13 2010, 09:16 PM~16605194
> *Here you go man!!!!
> 2002 Cadillac Escalade?
> *


Thanks. 6 3/4


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I think 6 1/2.



Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 15 2010, 11:10 AM~16617461
> *Hi,
> 
> I think 6 1/2.
> ...


That site says 6 3/4??? :dunno:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala63_@Feb 15 2010, 06:33 PM~16620330
> *That site says 6  3/4???  :dunno:
> *


HE IS A SPAMMER. HEY DOGG, I DID NOT KNOW THIS WAS YOU. I WAS THAT TALL ASS DUDE THAT CAME TO LOOK AT THE ELCO. WE DRANK SOME BEERS AT YOUR CRIB, NICE FUCKING TREY HOMIE


----------



## impala63 (Nov 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 15 2010, 08:38 PM~16622037
> *HE IS A SPAMMER.  HEY DOGG, I DID NOT KNOW THIS WAS YOU.  I WAS THAT TALL ASS DUDE THAT CAME TO LOOK AT THE ELCO.  WE DRANK SOME BEERS AT YOUR CRIB, NICE FUCKING TREY HOMIE
> *


cool.I knew it was you.I remembered your name.


----------

